# Hybrid Smart Watches? - Need Some Advice



## AdamITR (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the Tag Connected, Alpina Smart Watch, Citizen Proximity, Movado Smartwatches, Frederique Constant, Skagen, etc? I have had 2 Apple watches, sold both. I'm looking for something that looks like an actual watch, but provides alerts, basic fitness, sleep, etc. Would be used with iOS.

Thanks!


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

Actual watch?Do you mean Quartz clock?


----------



## AdamITR (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, a quartz based / Bluetooth watch ...


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't have these watches.sorry.


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

Someone posted this on other thread,you could have a look.There are many other watches review.NO.1 G6 Smartwatch In-Depth Review - SmartWatch Specifications


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

IMO, if the watch only has a simple subdial expressing an amount of something, it's not very useful.

Frederique Constant's new smartwatch is an example. It'll tell you one thing you've defined (still not sure what; maybe just step count?) but doesn't have a way to, say, see who's messaged you, act upon those messages (reply, etc), or extend its functions with other apps.

Citizen's Proximity models aren't much better. I've equated their limited functions with a hypothetical office assistant who won't tell you who called or emailed and won't offer a way to send a response. How long would it take for you to fire such an assistant?

TAG's Connected smartwatch is just another Android Wear smartwatch. It doesn't do anything any better than any other Android Wear watch -- except that it's an authentic TAG Heuer instead of a copyright-infringing ripoff.

Samsung says it's making its new Tizen-based watches compatible with iOS. I haven't heard reports yet about how well they tie in.

For now, still, the best option for iOS is the Apple Watch. It can still be used for basic sleep tracking (there's apps for that) and can have added fitness functionality to go with your taste (there's LOTS of apps for that).


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> IMO, if the watch only has a simple subdial expressing an amount of something, it's not very useful.
> 
> Frederique Constant's new smartwatch is an example. It'll tell you one thing you've defined (still not sure what; maybe just step count?) but doesn't have a way to, say, see who's messaged you, act upon those messages (reply, etc), or extend its functions with other apps.
> 
> ...


Wow...he said he wanted something that looks like an actual watch....and then you go ahead and give him advice on that ugly toy Apple Watch...great....just great....

Just what exactly is your commission?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Try something l like the chronos disc, that way you can get all those functions you want with a watch you already have.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buhma55c said:


> Wow...he said he wanted something that looks like an actual watch....and then you go ahead and give him advice on that ugly toy Apple Watch...great....just great....
> 
> Just what exactly is your commission?


Tell me what part of my post is inaccurate.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Tell me what part of my post is inaccurate.


He already said he had two Awatches...but got rid of them... Why try to sell him another one? Your post sounded like a sales pitch for a product he does not want.....in fact the 71% down turn in awatch sales shows that people aren't buying what you are selling....trust me...you sound like an Apple salesman with all your poo pooing of other brands that are just as good or even better than the vaunted Apple watch.


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

Moto 360 or Huawei watch,these two look like quartz clock.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

sportssam said:


> Moto 360 or Huawei watch,these two look like quartz clock.


If you've got a budget to stick to then I would suggest either one of these. With the brands you've mentioned and the fact that you've owned not 1, but 2 AWs I'd guess price isn't your main concern.

The new gear s3 classic also looks pretty sharp imo. Most the reviews I've seen for it, do touch on limited compatibility with iOS, but still very functional.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buhma55c said:


> He already said he had two Awatches...but got rid of them... Why try to sell him another one? Your post sounded like a sales pitch for a product he does not want.....in fact the 71% down turn in awatch sales shows that people aren't buying what you are selling....trust me...you sound like an Apple salesman with all your poo pooing of other brands that are just as good or even better than the vaunted Apple watch.


I'll ask another way:

Which part of my post contained misinformation?

Was it what I said about TAG's Android-based smartwatch? Or the Citizen Proximity and its inability to send responses?

The fact remains that, whether the OP likes it or not, the most all-around functional choice for someone in the Mac-iOS ecosystem remains the Apple Watch.


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

Agree.But personally I would recommend Android Wear but not Iwatch.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

AdamITR said:


> Anyone have experience with the Tag Connected, Alpina Smart Watch, Citizen Proximity, Movado Smartwatches, Frederique Constant, Skagen, etc? I have had 2 Apple watches, sold both. I'm looking for something that looks like an actual watch, but provides alerts, basic fitness, sleep, etc. Would be used with iOS.
> 
> Thanks!


Any of those watches listed will provide all the basic functions you listed. Don't be fooled by BarracksSI's sales pitch.

Hell even the cheap Chinese knock off smart watches (that actually look like watches) will provide all those basic functions.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll ask another way:
> 
> Which part of my post contained misinformation?
> 
> ...


Read previous post.....sales pitch....sales pitch....sales pitch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Guess I'm right if you can't refute anything.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Guess I'm right if you can't refute anything.


Everytime you post... All I see is sales pitch....sales pitch...sales pitch.

Please refute that. Anyone else notice how many posts he interjects in, he's selling Apple watch like a used car salesman?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buhma55c said:


> Everytime you post... All I see is sales pitch....sales pitch...sales pitch.
> 
> Please refute that. Anyone else notice how many posts he interjects in, he's selling Apple watch like a used car salesman?


:twiddling thumbs:


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> :twiddling thumbs:


Hahahaha now you even look like a used car salesman on the lot twiddling his thumbs waiting for the next sucker to come along.... The vision is now complete. Thanks for entertaining me


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

:still twiddling thumbs:

Because you're talking about me instead of the watches, I know you lost. Thanks.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> :still twiddling thumbs:
> 
> Because you're talking about me instead of the watches, I know you lost. Thanks.


Yep you lost your sale of another Apple watch... At least in this thread... now if you'd just stop your sales pitch on other threads.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

AdamITR said:


> Anyone have experience with the Tag Connected, Alpina Smart Watch, Citizen Proximity, Movado Smartwatches, Frederique Constant, Skagen, etc? I have had 2 Apple watches, sold both. I'm looking for something that looks like an actual watch, but provides alerts, basic fitness, sleep, etc. Would be used with iOS.
> 
> Thanks!


Getting back to your original post....

How about these?
https://www.amazon.com/Martian-Watches-Notifier-Smartwatch-Black/dp/B00IGJ67R2
















My advice? Get the Martian Notifier for $40... Try it out and if it works for you get the more expensive ones. I'm sure they all work with IOS... maybe won't suck your.... like the apple watch but hey basic notifications and fitness is all your asking for.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

AdamITR said:


> Anyone have experience with the Tag Connected, Alpina Smart Watch, Citizen Proximity, Movado Smartwatches, Frederique Constant, Skagen, etc? I have had 2 Apple watches, sold both. I'm looking for something that looks like an actual watch, but provides alerts, basic fitness, sleep, etc. Would be used with iOS.
> 
> Thanks!


Here ya go...sounds like exactly what you are looking for...Can't get more traditional than that.

https://www.wareable.com/fossil/how-wearables-could-save-fossil


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Select Skagen Hybrid $69 + tax:
https://slickdeals.net/f/11437875-s...ch-select-styles-69-free-shipping#commentsBox
'APRIL18' or 'HYBRIDSALE'
Use cashback sites for additional savings.


----------

